# sounder Query



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
i just got me a second hand sounder from a online shopping sight when i hooked it up i can here & feel the pulse coming from the Transducer as i know very little about this stuff. is this normal. if this is normal i will be thinking i will not use 1 on the yak as i can see this would attract the unwanted fish. any help will be good.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Mate,

Not sure but I would say yes it is normal, the only advice I have is handling the transducer while the unit is turned on and plugged in can be hazardous to your health, according to Humminbird anyway.

Signs can include, itchyness, burning, pains and increased arthritic pains in joints.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Mate,
> 
> Not sure but I would say yes it is normal, the only advice I have is *handling the transducer while the unit is turned on and plugged in can be hazardous to your health*, according to Humminbird anyway.
> 
> ...


Whale oil beef hooked I never heard that before :shock:

If it's a Lowrance/Eagle sounder the ticking noise you hear is normal, I use a Lowrance x125 in my tinny and an Eagle in my yak and both tick.

I havnt experienced any problems with unwanted nasties in many years of using these products.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I am going off what Humminbird say in the manual for my crappy finder, who knows they could just be avoiding potential law suits but either way if im using my transducer on my fishfinder for a prolonged period of time I sure as hell wont be holding the actual transducer unless its disconnected from the head unit...

Different makes could have different effects, could explain a few things eh Cod king? lol

Edit : ( Taken from Humminbird Pirahna Max 10 manual )

CAUTION: Do not handle the bottom of the transducer while it is transmitting sonar.Prolonged contact with the transducer element can cause physical discomfort or minor tissue damage.

WARNING! This product contains lead, a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer, birth defects and other reproductive harm.

Reproductive? Typical American warnings!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Funda said:


> Whale oil beef hooked I never heard that before :shock:


Classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Signs can include, burning, pains and increased arthritic pains in joints.


I must have swallowed a transducer sometime in life...I have all of those :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thankz guys so i wont be tossing it. my yak is still in the work in progress stage the sounder is just 1 of the things. i hope to be posting some pic's soon. 
happy fishing.


----------

